# after LR2/Mogrify photoshop watermark drop-shadow turns white



## brhone (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, admittedly this is not a problem of earth-shattering importance, however... 

In Photoshop I created solid white text then added a drop shadow (via Layer | Layer Style | Drop Shadow…). When I use the resulting .psd file with LR2/Mogrify however the drop shadow comes out white (in the exported tiff) resulting in blurry looking text. If I save the same .psd as a .png, that works fine although then of course I can’t resize the watermark.

Anyone tried this successfully? (I suppose it could be my old version of Photoshop — 7.'.) Why bother with a drop-shadow you might ask? I think it looks a bit better, and will be harder to remove.

(Also FYI the .psd files is RGB, not CMYK -- thanks for Victoria's suggestion to check this.)


----------



## RikkFlohr (Aug 3, 2009)

Is your drop shadow created via Layer Styles or manually on a separate layer?


----------



## brhone (Aug 6, 2009)

[quote author=RikkFlohr link=topic=7452.msg5'848#msg5'848 date=12493359'8]
Is your drop shadow created via Layer Styles or manually on a separate layer?
[/quote]

Via Layer Style.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 8, 2009)

Brock, do you fancy emailing me the file, and I'll try resaving it from CS4 and see if that makes a difference for you.


----------



## brhone (Aug 9, 2009)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=7452.msg51265#msg51265 date=1249769178]
Brock, do you fancy emailing me the file, and I'll try resaving it from CS4 and see if that makes a difference for you.
[/quote]

Thanks very much Victoria for the kind offer -- I've just sent it off.


----------



## TheOm3ga (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry for writing in this old message, but I'm getting the same problem. Looks like every pixel whose opacity is not 100% gets whitened or something, for example:





The watermark is simply a new document in Photoshop CS5 (RGB, happens with 8bit and 16bit watermarks) and some brush strokes with the default brush, in black and white. Any clue? Looks like it does not happen with tiff files.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi TheOm3ga, welcome to the forum!

So this is just PSD files?  But doesn't happen with TIFFs or PNG files?


----------

